

The iPod touch just became the best budget digital camera - jads
http://www.sparsebundle.net/posts/ipod-touch-camera

======
eddieroger
It would be great if a statement like this had been issued by some form of
camera reviewer, and not a blog citing MacRumors. There are a lot of reasons
I'd buy an iPod touch (like being a burner test device for iOS 8), but to have
a pocket camera isn't one of them.

~~~
sosuke
I agree, if it had been from DPReview perhaps. Their phone camera reviews are
excellent, [http://connect.dpreview.com/post/7518611407/apple-
iphone5s-s...](http://connect.dpreview.com/post/7518611407/apple-
iphone5s-smartphone-camera-review)

------
dansky
Why do peole buy P&S cameras? Switch the device on - can take a picture.
Startup times are counted in specs!

Then optical zoom is a selling point, sometimes even exchangable batteries and
flash. Waterproof cameras seem to sell a bit. None of these features apply to
the iPod touch. The iPod does not even have a shutter button.

Statements to position the iPod touch as a "cheap" camera have nothing to do
with reality. The author should not confuse the iPod camera with the iPhone 5s
camera.

------
personZ
_The iPod touch is the perfect camera for someone who may not want the
additional functionality or cost of the iPhone, yet wants to take great
photos_

The photo quality from the iPod is dramatically worse than the iPhone. The
iPod Touch isn't just an iPhone minus cellular.

~~~
Shivetya
looking at the specifications page, other than megapixels what differences are
there now? This new model looks like a significant improvement.

~~~
personZ
The only change is that the lowest end model that previously did not have a
rear camera now includes the same rear camera that the higher end models have
had for two years.

The iPod Touch camera is an okay camera, but it has significantly more noise,
less color accuracy, is much worse in low-light situations. If you are taking
pictures in great light, it's fine, but it is like smartphone cameras from
several generations ago.

------
ido

        Apple has always positioned the iPod touch as more of 
        a casual gaming device than anything else, which is 
        doing the device a disservice
    

Why is that? I bought an ipod touch (4th gen, a couple years ago) specifically
for ios games & don't give a damn about taking pictures.

There are plenty of other ways to take a picture but ipod touch is the
cheapest way to play ios games.

~~~
jads
I'd probably argue that it just pigeon-holes the iPod touch into being
primarily a gaming device when it can do much more. Not that gaming isn't a
good reason to get one.

